# Show us your LO's Christmas presents



## emyandpotato

As the title says!

I'm soo excited for Christmas already :haha:


These are Rory's so far but will get him a few more:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC00543.jpg

Wooden rocking horse

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC00542.jpg

Mocassins and a Jellycat teddy bear

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC00541.jpg

Pull-along wagon with wooden bricks

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC00540.jpg

Wind up car as a keepsake for his first Christmas :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I went a little overboard but i will probs break up the gifts half birthday/half christmas but haven't fully decided...
https://momspotted.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/tikes21.jpg
cozy coupe shopping cart 
https://p0.flyerland.ca/images/products/5560000/5560239_image.jpg
train table :)
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS1uOTI-W5GNu9gJX5zxuFpUYrFwh6RUJEfOtq79o7ObO6QGVEtwVRY3AiZ
two different ones of these
https://a3.bing.com/thumb/get?bid=lIant3ZIIl6u%2FA&bn=CC&fbid=7wIR63%2BClmj%2B0A&fbn=CC
cars potty seat and stool
https://www.cheapbestbikescootersonlinesale.com/images_products/Cheap-Plasma-Bike-Black-for-sale.jpg
this from me and my mom 
https://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/toys/images/products/fisher-price-little-people-wheelies-ramp-way.jpg
car ramp 



I also got him some books/toys for stocking/2 sweaters/a coat/ and 30 wooden railway trains that are used but were a GREAT price
last thing I need to get are his christmas night pjs :)


----------



## emyandpotato

I know I'm 20 and not 2 but WOW I want those presents! :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I am so behind. I always put gifts off til the last minute. Lol.

Oh nice gifts btw. So cute.


----------



## unconditional

i have gotten her a vtech crawl ball but i already gave it to her lol opps..
and a duck that goes in the bath which splashes/talks ect
and a book that has songs in it that sings when you turn it to that certain page..
ill also be getting a walker thingy (one that she stands on and pushes around)
a shape sorter thing...
im not sure what else books/ clothes ect
something memorial for her first christmas..
i keep changing my mind on what to get her! lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

emyandpotato said:


> I know I'm 20 and not 2 but WOW I want those presents! :haha:

thanks I have been buying things for months and getting them whenever i see a really good sale !


----------



## emmylou92

We haven't got anything yet going to start nest week.

My mum has gotten her these,

We are getting her a doll and a pram, some wooden bricks and a cart for them. Books, teddys and whatever else we she that we like hehe.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3









Untitled7.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ~RedLily~

I've probably found all the most annoying toys available :lol:

Spoiler
https://images.thatcuteage.com/photos/tomy-hide-squeak-eggs-1_lg.jpg

https://pretendplaytoy.dm8.biz/upload-images/Dyson_DC14_Pretend_Play_Toy_Vacuum_Cleaner_for_Children-SS8zMXN4dy0yUjJuTC5qcGc=.jpg

https://www.babycity.co.uk/sysimages/rszsubimages/6189-Rainbow-Aquadoodle-ls_sp7798.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41JjUv1wSBL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
https://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/toys/images/products/leapfrog-cook-play-potsy.gif
https://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/vt/vtech-nursery-rhymes-book.gif

https://www.alshulauae.com/images/uploads/gallery/R7146.jpg

I want to get her some megabloks and Chrismassy things like a stocking.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin got that camera last year :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

I haven't even started Christmas OR birthday shopping yet :nope:

But here is the list. We will be splitting them half birthday half Christmas since she is born the day after Christmas :haha:

-Mega Bloks
-Piggy bank
-Winter Jacket
-Walking shoes
-New socks (All hers are wayy too small)
-Baby hairbands (I am dying to style her hair :haha)
-Toy chest
-Door swing


Most of the gifts are stuff she can't even play with, but she'd rather play with tupperware than any other toys of hers anyday :shrug:


----------



## Leah_xx

I bought Gracelynn megablocks for an early bday present.

I have no idea what to get Gracelynn lol


----------



## bbyno1

Im slacking atm :(
All i got her is 
-Hello Kitty pjs
-Purple dress
-Cardigan
-Me2u pjs
-Leggins
-Tops

-Baby annabell doll 
-Waybuloo books
-Leappad laptop in pink
-Pink indoor trampoline
-Wooden activity cube
-Bounce n spin zebra
-Puzzles
-Bubble maker

Need to get
Wooden puzzles
Bouce and spin zebra
Bubble maker for the bath
Basket ball hoop for the bath
The wooden activity thing with the beads iykwim?
Kitchen set


----------



## _laura

Max has:
Elmo (from Play, got for half price £35)
https://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens18599671_1317173500elmo-1.jpg

Smart trike (argos half price at £40)
https://www.netvouchercodes.co.uk/productlghotimage/3Toy127299032-Smart-Trike-Fresh-in-Marine.jpg

Drum (amazon only £10 now it's about £50 for some reason!)
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/317mHtfqQrL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

My pal scout (£9.99 at Argos)
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

ETA: we sold all his old baby toys and clothes and got about £300! so managed to splurge a bit this xmas. still found all the offers though! :happydance:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

This is what I have gotten Kian so far:

Spoiler
Samson T-shirt
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1030.jpg

Sunderland Outfit
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1033.jpg

His 3 books, he's getting the Santa one the night before :)
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1032.jpg

Bath Slide thing
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1031.jpg

"I learnt everything from Dad so blame him"
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1029.jpg

Sunderland Romper Suit
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1028.jpg

His Counting Train, Counting and Play phone and Alphablocks
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1027.jpg

England Kit
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1026.jpg

Stacking Cups
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1025.jpg

Little Cars
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1024.jpg

Cars 2 mug
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1023.jpg

Musical book thing
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI1022.jpg

Majority of them I got in sales & off eBay :)

Still need to get him some PJs, dressing gown, 5 in 1 wooden Activty Cube, Talking Nok Tok, Waybuloo Activity Centre, his Stitch teddy and a few stocking fillers. We haven't got him as much as we wanted because he's getting spoilt of his Grandad, Nana and Great Nanny.

He would of had a bit more but his Daddy gave him his Waybuloo bath toy and little car early :(


----------



## rileybaby

I havent bought anything yet!! I never get the chance:nope:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

_laura said:


> Max has:
> Elmo (from Play, got for half price £35)
> https://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens18599671_1317173500elmo-1.jpg
> 
> Smart trike (argos half price at £40)
> https://www.netvouchercodes.co.uk/productlghotimage/3Toy127299032-Smart-Trike-Fresh-in-Marine.jpg
> 
> Drum (amazon only £10 now it's about £50 for some reason!)
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/317mHtfqQrL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> My pal scout (£9.99 at Argos)
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> ETA: we sold all his old baby toys and clothes and got about £300! so managed to splurge a bit this xmas. still found all the offers though! :happydance:

Quintin loves his scout.. and we have the drums at my moms house for car rides :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

_laura said:


> Max has:
> Elmo (from Play, got for half price £35)
> https://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squidoo_images/-1/lens18599671_1317173500elmo-1.jpg
> 
> Smart trike (argos half price at £40)
> https://www.netvouchercodes.co.uk/productlghotimage/3Toy127299032-Smart-Trike-Fresh-in-Marine.jpg
> 
> Drum (amazon only £10 now it's about £50 for some reason!)
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/317mHtfqQrL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> My pal scout (£9.99 at Argos)
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> ETA: we sold all his old baby toys and clothes and got about £300! so managed to splurge a bit this xmas. still found all the offers though! :happydance:

I bought My Pal Scout for his birthday from Argos in the 2 for £15 so got his Christmas My Pal Scout Phone thing, technically they only cost £7.50 each.... Kian has already played with it and he loves it :)


----------



## xCookieDough

*Presents look good girls!
I'm a more of 24th-December-kinda-shopping-girl lol*


----------



## JadeBaby75

Does anyone have any suggestions?? I really am not sure what toys to buy!


----------



## lauram_92

I'll take a couple photos tomorrow :)


----------



## bumpy_j

https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk/images/_lib/mamas-and-papas-rocking-animal-hedgehog-6012527-0-1312905021000.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41CO-3h4OPL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/r6928DXRchN1Q_VbVZ_rLkS4GT3vxnDsyYcR9uWO5QdSi1-FcFi-YohKdiSSlyknlqmai38UXFCnAjZdwdwB0N2Ae4ow9lXMWf0cg2uNVI_-pwzIZCKR8jh7PmdKjLRP_WWC8b6A1uS4w6CUx2EDGcerbA

https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/4707/560/712/4707560712_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314969649297

https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/7947/562/711/7947562711_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1319208685674

https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865117/big/gp865117-00vliv01.jpg

https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865081/big/gp865081-00vliv01.jpg

https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865066/big/gp865066-00vliv01.jpg

And OHs dad gave us some money to get a present from him, so he also has this as his biggest present

https://www.totz2teens.co.uk/images/compimages/Bumble%20Bee%20Trike.jpg

Those are all the bought bits - OH is getting a few bits from ELC to put in his Santa sack


----------



## QuintinsMommy

that rocking hedgehog looks so comfy


----------



## KiansMummy

I've finished kians shopping 
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/00281fd2.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/08529deb.jpg
He's already worn the outfit in the 2nd pic though, and he has a few other little bits in his stocking which are in his wardrobe so can't get any pics lol. I got left some money from when my grandad died so was able to have a massive spend lol. Xx


----------



## EllaAndLyla

So far Lyla has.... 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41JAFwpKp-L._SX315__PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-1,-1_SX315_.jpg

^^ My first convertable - Walker, bouncer and push along.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51YRK3lxvYL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

^^ Vtech push along walker with activity table 

https://www.fisher-price.com/img/product_shots/B0643_b_4.jpg

^^ Fisherprice Bumble Ball Elephant 

https://img.gadgetsharp.com/2010/07/baby/9.jpg

^^ Lamaze hand and feet finders

https://www.babychild.org.uk/image/large/Safety-1st-Swivel-Bath-Seat,-Aqua-996

^^ Saftey first 360 swivel bath seat 

https://boots.scene7.com/is/image/Boots/10126902?wid=280&hei=343&op_sharpen=1

^^ Not sure what its called but its an inflatable cat that the baby pushed over and it springs back up

https://cdn.priceprobe.net/i/8105927.64514e5246f18a4f10.08905190

^^ ELC Sensory Ball pool 

This isn't all from me btw, four of them are from me, the first is from my nan and the others from my mum, my dad won't tell me what he is getting her yet and niether have my uncles x


----------



## emyandpotato

bumpy_j said:


> https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk/images/_lib/mamas-and-papas-rocking-animal-hedgehog-6012527-0-1312905021000.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41CO-3h4OPL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/r6928DXRchN1Q_VbVZ_rLkS4GT3vxnDsyYcR9uWO5QdSi1-FcFi-YohKdiSSlyknlqmai38UXFCnAjZdwdwB0N2Ae4ow9lXMWf0cg2uNVI_-pwzIZCKR8jh7PmdKjLRP_WWC8b6A1uS4w6CUx2EDGcerbA
> 
> https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/4707/560/712/4707560712_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314969649297
> 
> https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/7947/562/711/7947562711_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1319208685674
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865117/big/gp865117-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865081/big/gp865081-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865066/big/gp865066-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> And OHs dad gave us some money to get a present from him, so he also has this as his biggest present
> 
> https://www.totz2teens.co.uk/images/compimages/Bumble%20Bee%20Trike.jpg
> 
> Those are all the bought bits - OH is getting a few bits from ELC to put in his Santa sack

They're gorgeous! Love the jumper and post box and rocker. We have similar tastes :)


----------



## bumpy_j

emyandpotato said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk/images/_lib/mamas-and-papas-rocking-animal-hedgehog-6012527-0-1312905021000.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41CO-3h4OPL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/r6928DXRchN1Q_VbVZ_rLkS4GT3vxnDsyYcR9uWO5QdSi1-FcFi-YohKdiSSlyknlqmai38UXFCnAjZdwdwB0N2Ae4ow9lXMWf0cg2uNVI_-pwzIZCKR8jh7PmdKjLRP_WWC8b6A1uS4w6CUx2EDGcerbA
> 
> https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/4707/560/712/4707560712_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314969649297
> 
> https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/7947/562/711/7947562711_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1319208685674
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865117/big/gp865117-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865081/big/gp865081-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865066/big/gp865066-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> And OHs dad gave us some money to get a present from him, so he also has this as his biggest present
> 
> https://www.totz2teens.co.uk/images/compimages/Bumble%20Bee%20Trike.jpg
> 
> Those are all the bought bits - OH is getting a few bits from ELC to put in his Santa sack
> 
> They're gorgeous! Love the jumper and post box and rocker. We have similar tastes :)Click to expand...

 we do :) I loved your presents; the car is precious, I had a bit of present envy


----------



## Hotbump

Its back to the drawing board for me :dohh: the kitchen grill thing that I had in mind for Jovanni doesnt really fit in his room :(


----------



## emyandpotato

Accidentally bought more today :blush: Name train, Christmas Russian dolls and a Cath Kidson baby grow but I got that gift wrapped so can't take a photo.
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC00548.jpg
 



Attached Files:







DSC00547.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## _laura

aww. i want to get Max some of those baby gap pj's, they never have his size when I go into mine though!


----------



## bumpy_j

_laura said:


> aww. i want to get Max some of those baby gap pj's, they never have his size when I go into mine though!

his milk and cookie ones are size 18-24 because they ran out of 12-18 but I reaaally wanted them anyway


----------



## annawrigley

emyandpotato said:


> Accidentally bought more today :blush: Name train, Christmas Russian dolls and a Cath Kidson baby grow but I got that gift wrapped so can't take a photo.

Noah has that train :D (in his name obviously ;)) It's at FOB's mum's house though which he doesn't go to anymore... Kinda wanna ask for it :lol:


----------



## _laura

bumpy_j said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> aww. i want to get Max some of those baby gap pj's, they never have his size when I go into mine though!
> 
> his milk and cookie ones are size 18-24 because they ran out of 12-18 but I reaaally wanted them anywayClick to expand...

They have some online but it's £4 for delivery! theres a gap in the store next to mine at work!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

baby gap is so expensive :(


----------



## emyandpotato

For those shopping at Baby Gap in the UK :flower: 

https://www.gapcorporate.com/uk/voucher.php?advertiserid=12


----------



## emmylou92

Thanks :)


----------



## lhancock90

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m524/lhancock90/Wolverhampton-20111115-00831.jpg annnd waiting for this to be delivered https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-babyplay-charlie-rocking-animal/644982700/type-i/


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww I wanna get kian a makka pakka like that ^^^ and an iggle piggle too x


----------



## KiansMummy

Emyandpotato were did u get the name train letters from?x


----------



## Tanara

_Everything we've bought is wrapped right after, We've slacked a little this year.
Do I'll just copy links from the site. 

Fayth: 

https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/877/877916/quick/on877916-00qlv01.jpghttps://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/877/877946/quick/on877946-00qlv01.jpghttps://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/878/878158/quick/on878158-01qlv01.jpghttps://www4.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/876/876993/quick/on876993-00qlv01.jpghttps://www4.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/858/858477/quick/on858477-00qlv01.jpghttps://www1.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/876/876137/quick/on876137-01qlv01.jpghttps://www2.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/876/876110/quick/on876110-00qlv01.jpghttps://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/859/859189/quick/on859189-04qlv01.jpg
https://i2-store.walmart.ca/images/WMTCNPE/82/858/82858_Thumbnail_1.jpeghttps://i2-store.walmart.ca/images/WMTCNPE/850/138/850138_Thumbnail_1.jpeg

Were Still Waiting on some of our orders to come in.

Taye:

Well We bought him a bunk bed, But I dont have a photo. Other than that were only getting him a few things since the bed cost us $175.

https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/859/859373/quick/on859373-00qlv01.jpghttps://www1.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/876/876798/quick/on876798-01qlv01.jpghttps://www2.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/856/856081/quick/on856081-00qlv01.jpghttps://www1.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/505/505754/quick/on505754-00qlv01.jpghttps://www4.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/858/858310/quick/on858310-00qlv01.jpghttps://www1.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/858/858465/quick/on858465-01qlv01.jpg
_


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh! i love tayes hat


----------



## emyandpotato

KiansMummy said:


> Emyandpotato were did u get the name train letters from?x

Manchester Christmas markets :flower:


----------



## Tanara

_ Were getting the kids a Kitty for Christmas!!! 

I've been trying to talk OH in to getting a kitty since we moved into this place (at the end of september) And last night we were eating dinner and he told me he thinks we should get the kids a kittin for Christmas, as their first family pet!!! EEEKK! I'm so happy we finally get to have our own family pet!!! 

(For those of you who dont know I defiantly love kittys!) _


----------



## lauram_92

Totally forgot to take photos :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Tanara said:


> _ Were getting the kids a Kitty for Christmas!!!
> 
> I've been trying to talk OH in to getting a kitty since we moved into this place (at the end of september) And last night we were eating dinner and he told me he thinks we should get the kids a kittin for Christmas, as their first family pet!!! EEEKK! I'm so happy we finally get to have our own family pet!!!
> 
> (For those of you who dont know I defiantly love kittys!) _

:happydance:


----------



## Leah_xx

This is all i've gotten so far lol
*The shirt*
https://i41.tinypic.com/1zv371i.jpg
&
*the jeans*
https://i43.tinypic.com/24g1w0w.jpg

*this shirt but the shirt is black and white with hearts and a pink flower*
https://i41.tinypic.com/20f49sh.jpg

&
*These Leggings*
https://i41.tinypic.com/35c1lzq.jpg


All those Items we $4.88 and were originally $11. 
I saved $31 today:happydance::happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ Good buy, Leah :D

FINALLY started shopping today & got these two things:

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/vgrverg.jpg

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/bnjl.jpg

Piggy bank isn't the same design as the one we got, but it's pretty close. It's only two gifts, but it's a start :happydance: I may post pics of my tree later :D


----------



## Char.due.jan

bumpy_j said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk/images/_lib/mamas-and-papas-rocking-animal-hedgehog-6012527-0-1312905021000.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41CO-3h4OPL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/r6928DXRchN1Q_VbVZ_rLkS4GT3vxnDsyYcR9uWO5QdSi1-FcFi-YohKdiSSlyknlqmai38UXFCnAjZdwdwB0N2Ae4ow9lXMWf0cg2uNVI_-pwzIZCKR8jh7PmdKjLRP_WWC8b6A1uS4w6CUx2EDGcerbA
> 
> https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/4707/560/712/4707560712_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314969649297
> 
> https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/7947/562/711/7947562711_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1319208685674
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865117/big/gp865117-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865081/big/gp865081-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865066/big/gp865066-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> And OHs dad gave us some money to get a present from him, so he also has this as his biggest present
> 
> https://www.totz2teens.co.uk/images/compimages/Bumble%20Bee%20Trike.jpg
> 
> Those are all the bought bits - OH is getting a few bits from ELC to put in his Santa sack
> 
> They're gorgeous! Love the jumper and post box and rocker. We have similar tastes :)Click to expand...
> 
> we do :) I loved your presents; the car is precious, I had a bit of present envyClick to expand...

WHERE did you get the scarf and jumper from?! I love them :) xx


----------



## AriannasMama

https://img1.targetimg1.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/13/35/13355069.jpg
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-4592823reg.jpg
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-8218569reg.jpg
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-6980898reg.jpg
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-5484498reg.jpg

That's what she's got so far, OH is still getting her that walking dog toy and we're getting a spout cover for the tub that has little pellets you can add to it to make the water colored


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh that bowling should be fun!


----------



## AriannasMama

I think she'll love it, she loves animals and she has a rubber ball that she loves throwing around, so put the two together and it should be a hit lol.


----------



## x__amour

I see lots of smart trikes, haha.

Won't get one though just because the commercial makes me want to blow up my TV. :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x__amour said:


> I see lots of smart trikes, haha.
> 
> Won't get one though just because the commercial makes me want to blow up my TV. :lol:

im also not getting one. if we are going to the park quin prefers to walk or take the wagon.. everywhere else we have to to take a bus too..so we would never get any use out of it.


----------



## annawrigley

x__amour said:


> I see lots of smart trikes, haha.
> 
> Won't get one though just because the commercial makes me want to blow up my TV. :lol:

Noah's was SUCH a waste, he's used it like, twice and he got it last christmas. Luckily i didn't buy it :smug:


----------



## _laura

x__amour said:


> I see lots of smart trikes, haha.
> 
> Won't get one though just because the commercial makes me want to blow up my TV. :lol:

We got one because Max hates his pram and thought it might make his trip to nursery a bit fun :haha:
We got it for about £40 though so not bad.


----------



## KaceysMummy

So far this is what I've got Kacey...


Spoiler











She has also got some books, a play doh set, childrens make-up set and a minnie mouse mobile. x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bubble marker!! quin has a cheap bubble train (its sooo loud and annoying) but QUIN LOVES IT.


----------



## bumpy_j

Char.due.jan said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk/images/_lib/mamas-and-papas-rocking-animal-hedgehog-6012527-0-1312905021000.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41CO-3h4OPL._SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen20percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/r6928DXRchN1Q_VbVZ_rLkS4GT3vxnDsyYcR9uWO5QdSi1-FcFi-YohKdiSSlyknlqmai38UXFCnAjZdwdwB0N2Ae4ow9lXMWf0cg2uNVI_-pwzIZCKR8jh7PmdKjLRP_WWC8b6A1uS4w6CUx2EDGcerbA
> 
> https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/4707/560/712/4707560712_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1314969649297
> 
> https://static.zara.net/photos//2011/I/0/3/p/7947/562/711/7947562711_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1319208685674
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865117/big/gp865117-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865081/big/gp865081-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> https://www3.assets-gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/865/865066/big/gp865066-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> And OHs dad gave us some money to get a present from him, so he also has this as his biggest present
> 
> https://www.totz2teens.co.uk/images/compimages/Bumble%20Bee%20Trike.jpg
> 
> Those are all the bought bits - OH is getting a few bits from ELC to put in his Santa sack
> 
> They're gorgeous! Love the jumper and post box and rocker. We have similar tastes :)Click to expand...
> 
> we do :) I loved your presents; the car is precious, I had a bit of present envyClick to expand...
> 
> WHERE did you get the scarf and jumper from?! I love them :) xxClick to expand...

Zara :thumbup:


----------



## Mei190

x__amour said:


> I see lots of smart trikes, haha.
> 
> Won't get one though just because the commercial makes me want to blow up my TV. :lol:

Ah yes the smart trike...
Nathaniel isn't getting one for Christmas... as he got one for his birthday from OH's parents. Very bright colored it is. That's all I can say. Nathaniel likes staring at it :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

We got a smart trike in September and Michael loves it. . . but he has used it 4times:dohh:
because it is always raining :(


----------



## Mei190

mayb_baby said:


> because it is always raining :(

Exactly the same here! It was a sign when the day we got it, it was pouring with rain. Sun shade is more like a bloody rain cover now :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Got Hollies Today.

Some deals 
TOy's r Us have 3 for 2 on universe of imagination and argos have 2 for £15 on some things. anyways,


Spoiler
Toys r us
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/13.jpg
The red out fit! 

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/12.jpg
Pink bead maze

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/11.jpg
75 wooden blocks (free)

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/10.jpg
Trolly with Blocks

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/9.jpg
Iggle piggle teddy.

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/8.jpg
Charley the Teddy, she love's him already!

Argos!

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/2.jpg
Playskool 

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/1.jpg
Chad Valley

Tescos

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/7.jpg
Tomy Aqua bath thing

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/6.jpg
Spinny thinggy

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/5.jpg
This in pink

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/4.jpg
I dont even know what this does

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/3n.jpg
Little Dolly.

Oh and air floating foot ball with pooh bear on it! :happydance:

Just a few more bits and pieces now!


----------



## annawrigley

^The ball thing rolls around and sings and is very annoying :haha:


----------



## rileybaby

annawrigley said:


> ^The ball thing rolls around and sings and is very annoying :haha:

I second this!


----------



## emmylou92

Good job I know where the off button is, I think she will be more interested in eating the wrapping paper than her toys :dohh:


----------



## Kiss_me_silly

Basic wooden puzzles, cars (lots of them!), bubble machine, swimming pool/ball pit, about 400 balls to go with the ball pit (we got them on offer lol swear they'll drive me insane though), some bath toys, a mama's & papa's rocking snake thing, spin & go zebra, Thomas the tank engine DVDs (beats Cbeebies lol!) and some other bits.

My family got Jack a ride on, a wooden walker, puzzles and lots of clothes.

Didn't want to go mad as his 1st birthday is in March so would rather get him more things for his birthday. x


----------



## annawrigley

emmylou92 said:


> Good job I know where the off button is, I think she will be more interested in eating the wrapping paper than her toys :dohh:

Is she about 9 months? (Cba to convert weeks :lol:) Noah was almost 10 months last xmas and i thought he would be like that but he was soo good and got so excited over his presents :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> Good job I know where the off button is, I think she will be more interested in eating the wrapping paper than her toys :dohh:
> 
> Is she about 9 months? (Cba to convert weeks :lol:) Noah was almost 10 months last xmas and i thought he would be like that but he was soo good and got so excited over his presents :DClick to expand...

Quin wasn't last year tho he was 10/11 months :haha: i think he will be this year tho :D:D

bought a travel aqua doodle today it was 50% off :thumbup:


----------



## bbyno1

DP


----------



## bbyno1

Even though id already commented,thought id stop being lazy and actually post pictures:haha:
Bounce and spin zebra.
https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6576/bnsx.jpg

Pink trampoline:
https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/457/72802709.jpg

https://img845.imageshack.us/img845/5606/potty.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fisher price teddy:
https://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2161/75198475.jpg

Hello Kitty kitchen:
https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/5511/hlokity.jpg

Activity cube:
https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1752/accube.jpg

BBQ Set:
https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8642/bbqset.jpg

Baby Annabell dolly:
https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5602/bbyan.jpg

Dollsworld highchair:
https://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5449/dollswrld.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## x__amour

OMG! That first toy looks like so much fun! I also looooove Hello Kitty! :D


----------



## amygwen

rileybaby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> ^The ball thing rolls around and sings and is very annoying :haha:
> 
> I second this!Click to expand...

I third this :rofl:

I HATE THAT THING. It is such an annoying, stupid, waste of money toy!


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> ^The ball thing rolls around and sings and is very annoying :haha:
> 
> I second this!Click to expand...
> 
> I third this :rofl:
> 
> I HATE THAT THING. It is such an annoying, stupid, waste of money toy!Click to expand...

Fourth this.

Tori's is also REALLY stupid and this is all it does! :dohh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPY7ntKtv8Y


----------



## Hotbump

^^ shannon :rofl: are you serious? that's all it does?


----------



## x__amour

Hotbump said:


> ^^ shannon :rofl: are you serious? that's all it does?

Yes! It's fucking stupid! Well, obviously if it works it doesn't do that but that's all Tori's does! :growlmad:


----------



## Hotbump

Both boys got a truck with mega blocks inside 
Jovanni:
Mini toy truck
tool set
race car set thing (I told OH he wont know how to use it but he wouldnt listen :rollseyes: )
Jr:
a toy phone
a dr set
tool set

The kitchen that I was going to buy jovanni wouldnt fit in his room :( should of taken pictures but all of their presents are wrapped....going shopping for more things for my boys


----------



## lauram_92

Thats all mine does too Shannon, it barely moves!


----------



## mayb_baby

Same


----------



## QuintinsMommy

everyone should write to the company and complain about the ball toy :haha:


----------



## Mei190

Well Nathaniel has the ball, and tries to throw it in the bin as he thinks it is garbage evidentally lol :D


----------



## vinteenage

Finn isn't getting much because...he doesn't really need anything.

Plush tool set.
https://www.toysinthemail.com/images/md_melissa-and-doug-fill-and-spill-tool-box-1.jpg

Puzzle.
https://neighborhoodtoyshop.com/pictures/474320765/melissa-and-doug-farm-chunky-puzzle.jpg

Pack of 100 Megabloks.
https://www.teaching-tiny-tots.com/image-files/mega-bloks.jpg\

Slipper socks.
https://img1.targetimg1.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/13/75/13750423.jpg

Mittens, ours are striper grey/black/green though.

He'll get one or two other little pieces, maybe a book.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

cute puzzle


----------



## Hotbump

Good luck with the 100 mega blocks Daphne! :haha: I went shopping again, and like I predicted didnt buy myself anything :dohh: I got Jovanni a red ford mustang toy car that makes sound, a pack of two drawing pads, and a F-150 toy truck that makes sounds and has eyes and a mouth that moves, Jr got a black camaro toy car that makes sounds, and a clock that has blocks and things that you can stack, also a ford mustanf that has eyes and mouth that moves :lol: I suck at shopping for myself know I only have $220 left :dohh: Someone help me! lol Will post pictures of their gifts, this time I remembered to take pictures before wraping them. In total Junior got 6 toys and Jovanni got 6 toys plus they both are going to have to share the truck that has mega block....lets see how good that goes :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

a few things wrapped up :) most the big gifts are at my moms and then the train table is coming back here and being set up so when we come home from christmas at my parents..then santa dropped something off at the house while we were gone :D
 



Attached Files:







12012011_004_.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Leah_xx

That ball was a waste of money lol


----------



## _laura

Oh's mum got Max a cosy coupe with a personalised number plate :xmas12:


----------



## xgem27x

https://s7g1.scene7.com/is/image/BandQ/0000005348213_001c_v001_zp?$159x159_sli$

We got Frazer this Children In Need dustpan and brush.... because he is always playing with our one, which is obviously covered in dirt, so he will have his only clean, spotty one!!

I can't believe I have actually bought him this, I never thought instead of toys I would be buying him cleaning equiptment!!! :dohh: Children are weird!!


----------



## Bexxx

This is all I've got Isla so far,
Jumper
Long sleeved vest
Socks
Leggings
Book
Rattle
I'm hoping to just buy a jumperoo too, but I know I'll go mental like on xmas eve and buy her loads :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0921.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## QuintinsMommy

_laura said:


> Oh's mum got Max a cosy coupe with a personalised number plate :xmas12:

oh thats awesome!!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

OH give Kians his once I wrapped them all up... All he done? Shook them and pushed them around the floor!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI1125.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lucy_x

I have that wrapping paper kians_mummy :lol:


https://www.babytoysaz.com/images_products/Cheap_Fisher_Price_Laugh___Learn_Say_Please_Tea_Set_Deals_Online.jpg

https://l.nmimg.net/img/nn/p16bi2r078a5fdofkpgqvqs2h1.JPG

https://www.worldwideshoppingmall.co.uk/toys/images/products/leapfrog-shapes-sharing-picnic-basket.gif

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_IPyXprBn9WU/TLV6LREtAdI/AAAAAAAAGR4/_TVM3oyTpS4/s1600/potsy.jpg

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQmhcyStlcd6VKNo6SHnGjIXr1OmHVS4RJANSBLpHunaRAFUyV_bZke3StH

https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=298,298&layer=1&src=5052558802907&size=298,298&resMode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&defaultimage=default_details_GM

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/public/qdw4nYfDhJavToL8U0BZLINOYLtJHLqWH0eX4EQBgX8r-qGWnjD0v9exr-LbtzFIhpOUPTp4TwnIvegJkMZEWRFHYUUT-ZpC1wERThbqntur39LUWYgMKXiZ8mmFvuwtzvcTPaq2vt7g86Qwy6Nljc08ueE7LBaB3j7AbXNycLA

https://www.trendybaby.co.uk/images/productimages/mainLarge/Baby%20Stella%20Doll%20Peach1.jpg

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqQOKm8E2d-BrJ-zBNy-fH4JWg~~_12.JPG


----------



## Hotbump

Sorry for the bad picture quality was using my phone :haha:
 



Attached Files:







jovanni's and jr's toy cars.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1









toy car with face.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









toy truck with face.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1









front of toy car and truck.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









jovanni's drawing board.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hotbump

and one more the rest of the presents that are going to get are already wrapped :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







jr's sorter, stacker, clock.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay can't wait till christmas!


----------



## emmylou92

annawrigley said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> Good job I know where the off button is, I think she will be more interested in eating the wrapping paper than her toys :dohh:
> 
> Is she about 9 months? (Cba to convert weeks :lol:) Noah was almost 10 months last xmas and i thought he would be like that but he was soo good and got so excited over his presents :DClick to expand...


She is 10 and a half months :( she will be nearly 1 at christmas!


----------



## emmylou92

I think I'm going to have to unwrap the ball and take it back :)

Mum is driving me crazy, she thinks I live in a mansion i swear,

she has got hollie that chair and drum kit I showed before, and now a blow up car ball pit/swimming pool & balls to go in it along with 9 other things! I swear I'm going to go crazzzzy this christmas!

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

so i think im pretty much done but i feel like i didn't get her enough but the stuff she got are big and she already has tons she got
-a sit and spin
-little people zoo talkers
-2 little people animal add ons a tiger and penguin
-weebles house
-webbles bus
-doll set
-a little dinsey princess quad (its tiny and apparently goes slow so hoping shes ok if not we put it away for awhile)
-puzzles, books, playdough, then a bunch of small stocking stuffers

I wanted to get her a farm set but im pretty oh brother is getting her that. My sister also got her a hippo bath thing with toys which she ended up seeing and went crazy for lol
 



Attached Files:







playskool-sit-n-spin.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 1









weebles-turn-n-tumble-house-playset.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 0









51IfqnvVqvL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> so i think im pretty much done but i feel like i didn't get her enough but the stuff she got are big and she already has tons she got
> -a sit and spin
> -*little people zoo talkers*
> -2 little people animal add ons a tiger and penguin
> -weebles house
> -webbles bus
> -doll set
> -*a little dinsey princess quad* (its tiny and apparently goes slow so hoping shes ok if not we put it away for awhile)
> -puzzles, books, playdough, then a bunch of small stocking stuffers
> 
> I wanted to get her a farm set but im pretty oh brother is getting her that. My sister also got her a hippo bath thing with toys which she ended up seeing and went crazy for lol

ooh let me know if the little people zoo talkers is fun because I might pick it up for quintins birthday if i see it on sale
I wanted to get quin a quad but I bought other gifts so i cant :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

emmylou92 said:


> I think I'm going to have to unwrap the ball and take it back :)
> 
> Mum is driving me crazy, she thinks I live in a mansion i swear,
> 
> she has got hollie that chair and drum kit I showed before, and now a blow up car ball pit/swimming pool & balls to go in it along with 9 other things! I swear I'm going to go crazzzzy this christmas!
> 
> HELP!!!!!!

say why don't you keep some gifts at your house for hollie to play with when she there?:haha:


----------



## vinteenage

xgem27x said:


> https://s7g1.scene7.com/is/image/BandQ/0000005348213_001c_v001_zp?$159x159_sli$
> 
> We got Frazer this Children In Need dustpan and brush.... because he is always playing with our one, which is obviously covered in dirt, so he will have his only clean, spotty one!!
> 
> I can't believe I have actually bought him this, I never thought instead of toys I would be buying him cleaning equiptment!!! :dohh: Children are weird!!

That's what all the cool kids like to play with. :winkwink: Finn got a child size broom and dust pan for his birthday. He adores them.

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/385517_10150939140250230_786935229_21817327_166724238_n.jpg


----------



## Tanara

_I'm sooooo excited!! 

Fayths Auntie bought her a Edmonton Oilers Jersey eeeekk! Something like this, I havent seen it so all i know is its pink.

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS_S_npIf3Afj6dSc5IDFehsBVzG_JgqzP2hNGq_aYgyvm3SWcP2Q

But Its even better cause OH's parents are getting him a Ryan NugenHopkins Jersey (Oilers aswell) and OH and Fayth are gonna be soooo cute!! I'm so excited! _


----------



## emmylou92

QuintinsMommy said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to unwrap the ball and take it back :)
> 
> Mum is driving me crazy, she thinks I live in a mansion i swear,
> 
> she has got hollie that chair and drum kit I showed before, and now a blow up car ball pit/swimming pool & balls to go in it along with 9 other things! I swear I'm going to go crazzzzy this christmas!
> 
> HELP!!!!!!
> 
> say why don't you keep some gifts at your house for hollie to play with when she there?:haha:Click to expand...

I think that's a very good idea! All i know is mum said she is getting her more for her birthday! I might cancel her birthday this year!:dohh:


----------



## Tanara

_^^^ Dont Cancel just put some of the toys away, things you dont need for her yet and give them to her later threw out the year, and put away or get rid of toys she doesnt play with often or that are not age appropriate  _


----------



## lauram_92

I wish my Mum would buy something for Oliver. She's bought him nothing for his birthday or Christmas. I don't think she is going to get him anything :nope:


----------



## Hotbump

Aww laura I'm sorry your mom is so mean! why is she like that?


----------



## purple_kiwi

QuintinsMommy said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> so i think im pretty much done but i feel like i didn't get her enough but the stuff she got are big and she already has tons she got
> -a sit and spin
> -*little people zoo talkers*
> -2 little people animal add ons a tiger and penguin
> -weebles house
> -webbles bus
> -doll set
> -*a little dinsey princess quad* (its tiny and apparently goes slow so hoping shes ok if not we put it away for awhile)
> -puzzles, books, playdough, then a bunch of small stocking stuffers
> 
> I wanted to get her a farm set but im pretty oh brother is getting her that. My sister also got her a hippo bath thing with toys which she ended up seeing and went crazy for lol
> 
> ooh let me know if the little people zoo talkers is fun because I might pick it up for quintins birthday if i see it on sale
> I wanted to get quin a quad but I bought other gifts so i cant :haha:Click to expand...

I think I may be more happy to play with it then her :haha: honestly i think it looks fun everytime i see the commerical lol and i got it for like 20% off at zellers :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

Hotbump said:


> Aww laura I'm sorry your mom is so mean! why is she like that?

I have no idea :shrug: She was all nicey nice cause my friend was through today like 'Oliverrr, come see Granny' and speaking to him ALL the time - as in whenever she passed him going from room to room. Playing with him etc. Then when she left my Mum just went back to ignoring him.. :shrug:


----------



## emmylou92

Laura, I dont know how you cope, Even if she dosen't agree with you having Oliver he is here and look at him he is adorable, i dont understand how she can be like that with her own grandson. 

I'd be like 'Mum why are you talking to him now you don't usually?'


----------



## KiansMummy

Agree with you^^ x


----------



## AirForceWife7

Gosh Laura, Im sorry :( She sounds a lot like my mom!

We went to get a few more gifts today:

https://www.google.com/imgres?q=meg...tbnw=128&start=10&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:10


https://www.google.com/imgres?q=flo...tbnw=144&start=14&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:14


Also got some baby hair bands so I can start putting her hair in little piggy tails :D


----------



## Leah_xx

^ Cute

So far i got Gracelynn two outfits and my mom picked up this spiral car garage thing for Gracelynn. I really don't know what else to get her. 
She has tonss! of toys and mega blocks. hmmm..

Any ideas?


----------



## AriannasMama

I didn't really know what to get Arianna either especially since she just had her birthday in October and doesn't really need anything, so most of her presents are small things, just that trike is the big one...but it should last her a while.


----------



## leoniebabey

Morgan has .. 
Megablocks
a toy hoover
3 x happyland playsets 
play kitchen 
huge simba teddy 
dolly and pushchair 
wodden puzzle (with the shapes and spaces to put them)
small wooden train 
few small stocking fillers

from others he's getting an aquadoodle thing, train set and a bike


----------



## rjb

https://images.step2.com/images/products/v2/Zoom/790100_001.jpg https://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/droolicious/2009/05/SayPleaseTeaSet2.jpg https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?wrn=-482259130,-482259130&SKU=18309580 https://www.salebestgood.info/image...-the-Pooh-Eeyores-Pull-Along-Shape-Sorter.jpg https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=71656&vid=1&pid=877977&scid=877977002 https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=60315&vid=1&pid=878132&scid=878132012 that isnt all, but tbh, i've forgotten what three of the other gifts are. they're already wrapped, so i can't really think. one is this little electronic book thing, i will update come christmas. my parents might be getting her a swingset. oh yeah also this little rocking horse thing and this in pink https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012MYU24/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details


----------



## _laura

https://www.gruffaloshop.com/media/AbstractArticle/image/WarehouseArticle-9698/The-Gruffalo-Gruffalo-16-Giant-Soft-Toy.jpg

I got him this from work yesterday, someone had pulled the tail off so I got it dirt cheap and sewed it back on :happydance:


----------



## MillyBert

Scottys Presents from santa, He is 5.

Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img266/8139/82375466138620842914036.th.jpg


Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img819/8296/22383649138621959580591.th.jpg


Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img585/5426/16388360138622299580557.th.jpg

Sophiahs Presents from santa, She is 7 months.

Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img804/4561/38375193138622576247196.th.jpg


Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img403/3512/79377100138622422913878.th.jpg

Both presents together from santa.

Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img707/9495/90386584138622732913847.th.jpg

Scottys presents from Sophiah.

Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img818/1664/31392121138623512913769.th.jpg

OHs Presents from kids, The big box has about 5-6 little presents inside.

Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img151/4803/47390910138655426243911.th.jpg

Ordered
https://www.mothercare.com/Chicco-Happy-Snack-Highchair-Scribble/dp/B001CC0FMI?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_2&nodeId=42862041&sr=1-2&qid=1323176988&pf_rd_r=0R4C8VCKGY2F5VJTJADH&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=42862041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 - Chicco Happy Snack Highchair - Pink Scribble For Sophiah

Need to Get still
Blue/black/space theme Chair bed for Scottys room
Some ds and wii games for scotty
Some clothes for both kiddis
xx


----------



## Bexxx

All together I have 6 things for Isla's Christmas.
I feel bad compared to what others have bought for their LO's, but she's only going to be 5 months old, she really will not care.


----------



## vinteenage

Bexxx said:


> All together I have 6 things for Isla's Christmas.
> I feel bad compared to what others have bought for their LO's, but she's only going to be 5 months old, she really will not care.

Dont feel bad, at all. She won't care, won't remember, and will be more interested in the wrappings if anything. Finn's only getting three "fun" gifts from us, we have two things we'll wrap but they're things he needs (slippers and mittens). We may pick up a book or another piece of clothing, but Im taking advantage of him not "getting" Christmas yet and not buying much! If its anything like his birthday party, he hated opening presents and just wanted to play with the first toy he opened.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Bexxx said:


> All together I have 6 things for Isla's Christmas.
> I feel bad compared to what others have bought for their LO's, but she's only going to be 5 months old, she really will not care.

Quin was a year old last year and I didn't get him much


----------



## _laura

Bexxx said:


> All together I have 6 things for Isla's Christmas.
> I feel bad compared to what others have bought for their LO's, but she's only going to be 5 months old, she really will not care.

We only got Max one thing for xmas last year! And we only have 4 presents for him this year! Dont worry, they don't care for presents yet.


----------



## Leah_xx

Along with those gifts I also got her 4 little hard books.
My mom got her some Big chunky cars and a outfit.

Even though the two toys say $10 i got them for $5, LOVE SALES!!
That stuff all together cost me $40
Think thats enough?
 



Attached Files:







christmas gifts.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hotbump

aww how lovely leah :)


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> All together I have 6 things for Isla's Christmas.
> I feel bad compared to what others have bought for their LO's, but she's only going to be 5 months old, she really will not care.

Don't feel bad, she'll probably get from relatives as well anyway? Babies don't really need much. I have spent quite a lot on Oliver but thats because he has next to no toys for his age now (and he has no one else to buy for him so I felt like I should spend a bit).


----------



## Hotbump

I only bought 6 toys for each of my boys and one big toy for the both of them :D Dont feel bad :hugs: They are getting gifts from relatives so I didnt spent much on them.


----------



## xgem27x

This is Phoebe...meowww!! 

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/386067_2877512896487_1219935827_3190808_1758621657_n.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

OH got her this on friday:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51JZfmDEigL._AA300_.jpg
and this:
https://img3.targetimg3.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/12/86/12868237.jpg


----------



## Leah_xx

Going to toysrus tomorrow to get gracelynn this :
My mom is buying my one brother this toy and she gets a giftcard with it so we are going to use the gift card to get gracelynn it :flower:
 



Attached Files:







rider toy.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xgem27x said:


> This is Phoebe...meowww!!
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/386067_2877512896487_1219935827_3190808_1758621657_n.jpg

awe the kitty is so cute!


----------



## rainbows_x

I got Ava one like this the other day, I can't afford to get her anything else, dreading Christmas day. x


----------



## Hotbump

Leah_xx said:


> Going to toysrus tomorrow to get gracelynn this :
> My mom is buying my one brother this toy and she gets a giftcard with it so we are going to use the gift card to get gracelynn it :flower:

Leah I wouldnt bother getting that....Jovanni got that for his first chirstmas and hated it....didnt last him long its super small even for him and if Gracelynn is tall she wont get much use out of it. Not even Jr wants to play with it....


----------



## AriannasMama

Hotbump said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Going to toysrus tomorrow to get gracelynn this :
> My mom is buying my one brother this toy and she gets a giftcard with it so we are going to use the gift card to get gracelynn it :flower:
> 
> Leah I wouldnt bother getting that....Jovanni got that for his first chirstmas and hated it....didnt last him long its super small even for him and if Gracelynn is tall she wont get much use out of it. Not even Jr wants to play with it....Click to expand...

I agree, it is really small, if she uses it for just the ride on car only it would be fine, but as a walker it would probably be too small for her.


----------



## KiansMummy

Phoebe is soo cute xx


----------



## Hotbump

even if jr uses it as a ride on its too small for him and he is only in the 25% for height :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

AriannasMama said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Going to toysrus tomorrow to get gracelynn this :
> My mom is buying my one brother this toy and she gets a giftcard with it so we are going to use the gift card to get gracelynn it :flower:
> 
> Leah I wouldnt bother getting that....Jovanni got that for his first chirstmas and hated it....didnt last him long its super small even for him and if Gracelynn is tall she wont get much use out of it. Not even Jr wants to play with it....Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, it is really small, if she uses it for just the ride on car only it would be fine, but as a walker it would probably be too small for her.Click to expand...



Thanks Ladies!! Actually just saw this today and I went and got it. :haha:
My mom and I decided to get it because she like to push things around like a car & ride on and it was the closest thing that we could find for her that wasn't a ridiculous price

*The sippy cups together I only paid 88cents for and they were $4.44 originally :happydance:

Below are the things that I got Gracelynn for Christmas:
*1st pic*- Her pj's(2 pack for $8)
Snow man ornament 
2 sippy cups
*2nd pic*- Cars tent
Flash light
Ride on/walker
4 books
*3rd pic*-her two outfits

Plus my mom got her a few things too :)
Think its enough??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1294[1].jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 19









IMG_1293[1].jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 14









IMG_1295[1].jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AriannasMama

She's young so she doesn't really need loads. Plus she just had a birthday so I think it should be enough.


----------



## Leah_xx

Thanks Cari :flower:
Thats what I was thinking too.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I think thats enough! those sippy cups are good :) we used thoses ones right before going to just normal cups.


----------



## Leah_xx

Rome-Really?? I only paid 88cents for both of them


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> Rome-Really?? I only paid 88cents for both of them

yep! i paid 7.99 for each of them :haha: we had them in orange and dark blue. :thumbup: you got them for a great price :thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

They were originally $4.99 but i had coupons and it brought them down to 44 cents a piece.
Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I left everything in my trunk but I will take pics later, plus me and her dad are going to some babies r us and toys r us sales tomorrow morning. 

Can I ask how much are you spending on LO's Christmas? I only budgeted 200 and seeing all this stuff Im starting to doubt that will be enough???


----------



## Leah_xx

Jade_ let me total everything up for you and I will post it here in a few minutes. I was only planning on spending a $100 because she just had a birthday in october


----------



## Leah_xx

Walker/rider: $19.49
Pj's(2pack): $8.00
Sippy cups(2) 0.88
Ornament: $3.00
4 outfits $27.00
Tent: $4.50
Books $1.75
Flashlight $2.50
Car toy $10.00
total: $77.12 (mom bought last toy)
-10.00
$67.12

Mom also bought her a outfit and a couple of big cars.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Cool! Thanks for responding. You found some amazing deals!
Especially on the clothes!!


----------



## Leah_xx

Your welcome.
Yeah two oufits were originally $40 and i got for $17 
and the other two were buy one get one free
the sippy cups were $5 before and only paid 44 cents for each one


----------



## Hotbump

I spent less than $100 :D and I have two boys! They each got 2 ford mustang cars, 2 cars with faces on them. Then jovanni got a drawing pad, race car set, a tool set. Jr got a box that has stackers, and a clock with blocks, a dr toy set, and cell phone. They both got a dump truck with mega blocks inside.


----------



## Leah_xx

I love clearance, Black Friday and sale shopping. i saved over $35 today alone on her stuff.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Do Black Friday sales really have much for babies? I thought the real deals were on electronics and stuff!

Also do yal have any suggestions for 9-10 month olds??


----------



## AriannasMama

OH bought her a lot of it this year as I was tight on cash but all together maybe $250, $100 of it was her trike though.


----------



## Leah_xx

I know when I went they had Pj's for $3-5
They had alot this year where I live for babies.

Hmmm. mega blocks help build fine motor skills. lol


----------



## JadeBaby75

I couldnt go this year cuz was visiting my Gma. But Ill keep that in mind for next year!

I ordered her some blocks so glad we are on the same page. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Leah_xx

Welcome!! :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Leah_xx said:


> I love clearance, Black Friday and sale shopping. i saved over $35 today alone on her stuff.

same I only shop sales...everything I bought him for christmas was on sale :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

I have no idea how much I spent. He has a garage, my pal scout, quack along ducks, magnetic cars, xylophone, 2 pop up books (they're meant to have sound but one is broken already :(), a shape sorter thing that looks crappy, a shirt and jeans which is his Christmas outfit so I don't know if that counts?, hide and squeak eggs and a few other things I can't remember..

I'm the only person buying for him so I felt like I had to spend quite a bit. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

We spent very little....

Puzzle: $10
Tool Set: $5
MegaBloks: $10
Mittens: $6
Slippers: $8

So, less than $40 so far.

We'll pick up one or two books or pieces of clothing. Definitely less than $20.

They don't care about presents yet. Finn just had a birthday. He'd rather play with the remote.


----------



## bumpy_j

lauram_92 said:


> I have no idea how much I spent. He has a garage, my pal scout, quack along ducks, magnetic cars, xylophone, 2 pop up books (they're meant to have sound but one is broken already :(), a shape sorter thing that looks crappy, a shirt and jeans which is his Christmas outfit so I don't know if that counts?, hide and squeak eggs and a few other things I can't remember..
> 
> *I'm the only person buying for him so I felt like I had to spend quite a bit. *:shrug:

:( oh bless you, but that sounds like plenty :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lauram_92 said:


> I have no idea how much I spent. He has a garage, my pal scout, quack along ducks, magnetic cars, xylophone, 2 pop up books (they're meant to have sound but one is broken already :(), a shape sorter thing that looks crappy, a shirt and jeans which is his Christmas outfit so I don't know if that counts?, hide and squeak eggs and a few other things I can't remember..
> 
> I'm the only person buying for him so I felt like I had to spend quite a bit. :shrug:

I think the christmas outfit counts :thumbup: quintins gets to open one gift christmas eve(famiy tradition ) and its a a book and pjs .


----------



## bumpy_j

some last minute extra bits, mostly from OH

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jktDwl-DL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
https://www.mummycentre.co.uk/images/shake%20and%20crawl.jpg
https://www.aspace.co.uk/assets/product/450/450/3/4884_01_8c3873fea15821f1765461b79ac886e9.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41g8bCFbtkL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
https://www.mindfulmum.co.uk/files/2011/07/each-peach-pear-plum.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51nMP2BYFrL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_OU02_.jpg
https://www.tesco.com/tescobooks/ProductAssets/Books/Books/Large/9781862309982_PI.jpg
https://www.penguin.co.uk/static/cs/uk/0/gifts/images/2011_christening_peepo.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41RsTURvQrL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
https://babygearmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/71oP62ONCNL._AA1500_-300x300.jpg

i can see that bouncer being used for about 2 minutes before Joel gets bored


----------



## lauram_92

bumpy_j said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how much I spent. He has a garage, my pal scout, quack along ducks, magnetic cars, xylophone, 2 pop up books (they're meant to have sound but one is broken already :(), a shape sorter thing that looks crappy, a shirt and jeans which is his Christmas outfit so I don't know if that counts?, hide and squeak eggs and a few other things I can't remember..
> 
> *I'm the only person buying for him so I felt like I had to spend quite a bit. *:shrug:
> 
> :( oh bless you, but that sounds like plenty :hugs:Click to expand...

I keep seeing people saying that their Mum has bought LO this and that, and I'm like oh gosh, better buy him something else!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bumpy_j said:


> some last minute extra bits, mostly from OH
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jktDwl-DL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> https://www.mummycentre.co.uk/images/shake%20and%20crawl.jpg
> 
> i can see that bouncer being used for about 2 minutes before Joel gets bored

omg Quintin would go crazy on that thing :thumbup:


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn has that car and LOVEs it! lol


----------



## kittycat18

We are all done Christmas shopping. We got all these plus a teddy and a coat. The walker is different from the photograph though because the one we got has ladybirds on it :flow:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-3JlA8EATuCE/Tj_z_yXb5MI/AAAAAAAABk4/FbBxTj9dE5I/s1600/9029.jpghttps://img.dooyoo.co.uk/GB_EN/orig/0/8/2/5/5/825588.jpghttps://thelatest.co.uk/7/files/2011/11/Mothercare1.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41kV-IhL1AL._SX315_.jpghttps://s2.thinkbaby.co.uk/uploads/images/medium/6351.jpghttps://i30.twenga.com/kids-baby/bib/mothercare-christmas-slogan-bibs-tp_7414213323849432163b.jpghttps://www.lambstoys.co.uk/images/_lib/vtech-vtech-baby-little-singing-bear-blue-6074511-0-1306507816000.jpghttps://www.mothercare.com.sg/images/AWproducts/M5533_1.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51BqwTknPcL._SX315_.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41-O1maGPcL._SX315_.jpghttps://www.webmallindia.com/images/32304/big/9900635c.jpghttps://www.mrtoys.com/images/Chicco-Hello-Baby-Phone.jpghttps://boots.scene7.com/is/image/Boots/10126874?wid=280&hei=343&op_sharpen=1


----------



## Bexxx

I've pretty much bought all of the baby girl clothes in H&M in the past week for Isla...
All in big sizes though...so kind of an investment, I've spent a lot more than I wanted to on Christmas.


----------



## purple_kiwi

That bouncer looks so fun lol kailee loves jumping but i couldnt find anything like that.
Im not totally sure but i spent at least 200, but kailee got bigger toys so they cost a bit more and she really didnt get that many. Helps that OH wont let me buy any more lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> That bouncer looks so fun lol kailee loves jumping but i couldnt find anything like that.
> Im not totally sure but i spent at least 200, but kailee got bigger toys so they cost a bit more and she really didnt get that many. Helps that OH wont let me buy any more lol.

i know there is nothing like the jumper thing here .


----------



## AirForceWife7

We didn't get this for Brenna, but someone else did! :dance:

https://www.google.com/imgres?q=coo...0&tbnw=142&start=0&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0


----------



## bumpy_j

QuintinsMommy said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> some last minute extra bits, mostly from OH
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jktDwl-DL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> https://www.mummycentre.co.uk/images/shake%20and%20crawl.jpg
> 
> i can see that bouncer being used for about 2 minutes before Joel gets bored
> 
> omg Quintin would go crazy on that thing :thumbup:Click to expand...

aha I think it's a love it or hate it kind of thing, hopefully he'll love it... :)


----------



## JLFKJS

kittycat18 said:


> We are all done Christmas shopping. We got all these plus a teddy and a coat. The walker is different from the photograph though because the one we got has ladybirds on it :flow:
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-3JlA8EATuCE/Tj_z_yXb5MI/AAAAAAAABk4/FbBxTj9dE5I/s1600/9029.jpghttps://img.dooyoo.co.uk/GB_EN/orig/0/8/2/5/5/825588.jpghttps://thelatest.co.uk/7/files/2011/11/Mothercare1.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41kV-IhL1AL._SX315_.jpghttps://s2.thinkbaby.co.uk/uploads/images/medium/6351.jpghttps://i30.twenga.com/kids-baby/bib/mothercare-christmas-slogan-bibs-tp_7414213323849432163b.jpghttps://www.lambstoys.co.uk/images/_lib/vtech-vtech-baby-little-singing-bear-blue-6074511-0-1306507816000.jpghttps://www.mothercare.com.sg/images/AWproducts/M5533_1.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51BqwTknPcL._SX315_.jpghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41-O1maGPcL._SX315_.jpghttps://www.webmallindia.com/images/32304/big/9900635c.jpghttps://www.mrtoys.com/images/Chicco-Hello-Baby-Phone.jpghttps://boots.scene7.com/is/image/Boots/10126874?wid=280&hei=343&op_sharpen=1


I've been trying to find a singing bear like the vtech one! Love itt


----------



## KiansMummy

bumpy_j said:


> some last minute extra bits, mostly from OH
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jktDwl-DL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> https://www.mummycentre.co.uk/images/shake%20and%20crawl.jpg
> https://www.aspace.co.uk/assets/product/450/450/3/4884_01_8c3873fea15821f1765461b79ac886e9.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41g8bCFbtkL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> https://www.mindfulmum.co.uk/files/2011/07/each-peach-pear-plum.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51nMP2BYFrL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_OU02_.jpg
> https://www.tesco.com/tescobooks/ProductAssets/Books/Books/Large/9781862309982_PI.jpg
> https://www.penguin.co.uk/static/cs/uk/0/gifts/images/2011_christening_peepo.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41RsTURvQrL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> https://babygearmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/71oP62ONCNL._AA1500_-300x300.jpg
> 
> i can see that bouncer being used for about 2 minutes before Joel gets bored

What's the second picture down the car were is it from that looks gd xx


----------



## bumpy_j

Fisher Price Lil zoomers shake and crawl racer

I got it in boots for £25 (I think it comes under 3 for 2) ...they had it in ELC for cheaper but its always sold out :( 

It's a remote controlled car, you rattle it and it moves :D I THINK it only goes round in circles but i'm not a 100%


----------



## bumpy_j

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j_ZOLpT6us

Turns out it does straight lines too!


----------



## Tanara

_Well the shipment we ordered from Old Navy came in and it was all the wrong sizes I'm soo livid. Obviously we cant send them back and get the right sizes shipped out in time, so at least I got my money back.. (NEVER ordering from there again FFS)

But were done, we went and bought the kids some stuff today, and got Tayes bunk bed up for him  _


----------



## 112110

Just went shopping today got basically everything except stocking stuff. 

Coat and snowsuit came together as one. $25

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/023-1.jpg
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/024-1.jpg

Ornament lights up different colors and has his name $2

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/025-1.jpg

Wagon full of blocks $11

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/026.jpg

Train, you put the colors (block type things) on the train $8

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/027.jpg

Old Navy suede sweatshirt $11 

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/028.jpg
Blets $??? my Mom picked them up for me

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/029.jpg

Hat I already gave it to him though :dohh: $8

Spoiler


My Mom got him this I think it's just a plastic train set with animals that makes noise $????

Spoiler
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/030.jpg
 
There's a few things I hope to get from family for him, the bigger items. If not I'll end up getting them on after Christmas sales. He'll never know I gave them to him a few weeks afterwards.

EDT: I also got him slippers but I already let him wear them a few times too and can only find one at the moment will post picture later I think they were $10


----------



## purple_kiwi

got Kailee a outfit and pjs was like 40% off she picked them out but she probably forgot already lol, then we got her a barbie as we got one for her cousin and it was bogo 50% off we are just going to take the small pieces off it as she has a old one that she likes.


----------



## Leah_xx

Lyzz- I looked and looked for the ornament you got for Brayden for Gracelynn and they didnt even have like Grace. :haha:
I ended up getting her this one though:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1315[1].jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 112110

Leah_xx said:


> Lyzz- I looked and looked for the ornament you got for Brayden for Gracelynn and they didnt even have like Grace. :haha:
> I ended up getting her this one though:

That's weird they didn't have Gracelynn but they had Brayden with the correct spelling too! :-k I like the one you got her though! 
Brayden got OH the one that says best friends :D


----------



## Leah_xx

112110 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Lyzz- I looked and looked for the ornament you got for Brayden for Gracelynn and they didnt even have like Grace. :haha:
> I ended up getting her this one though:
> 
> That's weird they didn't have Gracelynn but they had Brayden with the correct spelling too! :-k I like the one you got her though!
> Brayden got OH the one that says best friends :DClick to expand...

Hhaha it is weird lol.
Im going to start the tradition that every christmas she gets a snow man ornament :)
Awe!! Thats soo cute


----------



## JadeBaby75

Finally get to post :happydance:

These are the bigger things. She also got a walker (her dad), a carseat (her dad), teething toys (me), stuffed animals (me), some little balls (her dad), the crawl ball (me), building blocks (me), a sing along walker (her aunt), clothes (everyone)and a bunch of wrapped gifts (my friends, grandmas, and aunts) that I have no idea what they are! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







127.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3









128.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3









129.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 3









130.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









133.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JadeBaby75

Here are some toys and a puzzle set I forgot about and the clothes that I bought today! Got all the clothes for about $30-$35!! :thumbup:

Looking back on it all I wish I wouldnt have spent so much myself. I didnt really factor in other gifts from family and friends and I suspect I will end up with a lot of duplicates. Oh well, it will all work out! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







132.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 9









138.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AirForceWife7

JadeBaby75 said:


> Here are some toys and a puzzle set I forgot about and the clothes that I bought today! Got all the clothes for about $30-$35!! :thumbup:
> 
> Looking back on it all I wish I wouldnt have spent so much myself. I didnt really factor in other gifts from family and friends and I suspect I will end up with a lot of duplicates. Oh well, it will all work out! :flower:

Wow those clothes are adorbssss! :D

We are FINALLY done shopping as of yesterday. Feels really good! :dance:


----------



## Hotbump

Does anyone recommend any educational toys? I dont know what to buy Jr and Jovanni when it comes to toys like that :lol:


----------



## Tanara

Tayes Bunk Bed :) I hope he likes it!
 



Attached Files:







102_0078.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 11









102_0080.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hotbump

I'm sure he is going to love it! :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

:happydance: 6 days until all our beautiful children and babies get to open their presents!!!


----------



## annawrigley

Each Peach Pear Plum and Peepo! NEED! Childhood classics :lol: Also Burglar Bill and loads others I have now forgotten


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:xmas16:5 more days!


----------



## 112110

4 days until I'm 18 ;)
but yeah 5 days until Christmas is exciting too


----------



## QuintinsMommy

112110 said:


> 4 days until I'm 18 ;)
> but yeah 5 days until Christmas is exciting too


3 more days till your 18! 
and 4 more days till christmas


----------



## AriannasMama

Wooo hooo Lyzz will be legal :winkwink:


----------



## Julymom2be

Since Belles presents are wrapped I am trying to remember what shes getting Here are some items that I know Bella is getting:

View attachment 314902
View attachment 314908


View attachment 314903
View attachment 314909


View attachment 314904
View attachment 314910


View attachment 314906
View attachment 314911


View attachment 314907
View attachment 314912







oh and tons of clothes


----------



## KiansMummy

Tayes bunkbed looks fab x


----------



## vinteenage

So much for three presents...Finn now has 11, lol. Half of that is practical stuff though...

So on top of the puzzle, blocks, tool set, slippers, and mittens he now has..

Penguin Stacker

"Beads"

A pair of shoes, a hat, a shirt, and a new fork/spoon set. We bought a light up bouncy ball, too, but he loves it so much he got it early.


----------



## Leah_xx

vinteenage said:


> So much for three presents...Finn now has 11, lol. Half of that is practical stuff though...
> 
> So on top of the puzzle, blocks, tool set, slippers, and mittens he now has..
> 
> Penguin Stacker
> 
> "Beads"
> 
> A pair of shoes, a hat, a shirt, and a new fork/spoon set. We bought a light up bouncy ball, too, but he loves it so much he got it early.



Daphne how small are the "beads"??


----------



## Leah_xx

Christmas is coming up so fast!!!!
was Looking at pictures from last year of Gracelynn and I started crying.
She was so little :xmas2:
 



Attached Files:







267.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## vinteenage

Leah_xx said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> So much for three presents...Finn now has 11, lol. Half of that is practical stuff though...
> 
> So on top of the puzzle, blocks, tool set, slippers, and mittens he now has..
> 
> Penguin Stacker
> 
> "Beads"
> 
> A pair of shoes, a hat, a shirt, and a new fork/spoon set. We bought a light up bouncy ball, too, but he loves it so much he got it early.
> 
> 
> 
> Daphne how small are the "beads"??Click to expand...

Big. I know they're listed as choking hazard but on the box its says 6 months+. I think they're only a choking hazard if the baby like, gnaws off the little blob that connects them.

ETA: If you scroll down to reviews theres a video of a baby playing with them, gives a good size indicator!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

aww so cute! and so tiny! I miss when quintin was little :(


----------



## Leah_xx

Thanks Daphne!!

I know Rome she was such a tiny peanut and it seems so unreal :(


----------



## Strawberrymum

https://www.ikeafans.com/galleries/images/2339/large/1_DUKTIG_kids_kitchen.jpeg

from my parents for her birthday (i put it together yesterday :happydance: )

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610441714701456.jpg

From my parents for christmas 



i got her crayons, window crayons, playdough, paint, bubbles, big thing of fruit and puzzles im sure there is more i just cant remember.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is that kitchen from ikea?


----------



## 112110

Am I the only one who has never been to/purchased something from Ikea? :shrug: everyone from here is always talking about it and I'm always like wut?


----------



## Hotbump

I havent gone to Ikea either lyzz


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what!? I love ikea!!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

I have been there a few time but it was awhile ago.. not to mention if i went now i would probably want to buy to much as i have seen some stuff i want from there.


----------



## Leah_xx

Havent shopped at Ikea before either lol


----------



## annawrigley

112110 said:


> Am I the only one who has never been to/purchased something from Ikea? :shrug: everyone from here is always talking about it and I'm always like wut?

I rarely go cos there isn't one near me, but if my dad drives or something then I'll get stuff, its soo cheap!


----------



## Bexxx

I freakin' love Ikea. Nearest one is 4 hours away but I always make a point of going there. All of my furniture and decorations are from there, it's just soooo cheap! (plus seeing as the nearest one is ages away, no-one else really has stuff from there :D )


----------



## Becca xo

*I've not really bought much for Hayden for Christmas he's only just over 6 months (I know it sounds mean but he won't know!) but the family have got him loads!

These are his main presents from my mum, his great nan & grandad & my dad




He's got clothes & cuddlies etc and a bumbo off of me  
*


----------



## lauram_92

112110 said:


> Am I the only one who has never been to/purchased something from Ikea? :shrug: everyone from here is always talking about it and I'm always like wut?

I haven't. It's too far away!


----------



## Strawberrymum

QuintinsMommy said:


> what!? I love ikea!!!

yup its from ikea! I love ikea I make a day of it with LO we have lunch in ikea shop then have popcorn and a hotdog at the end :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

lauram_92 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who has never been to/purchased something from Ikea? :shrug: everyone from here is always talking about it and I'm always like wut?
> 
> I haven't. It's too far away!Click to expand...

I havent either! I dont have a reason too :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> Am I the only one who has never been to/purchased something from Ikea? :shrug: everyone from here is always talking about it and I'm always like wut?

I love Ikea! We didn't have a store here for a long time but I got a desk from them and loved it! Then they built one and it's one of the biggest! Their furniture is so cheap and good quality too! :thumbup:


----------



## Harli

I leave things like diapers, clothes, bibs, and all that to family ... as they love to buy those things, haha! They buy toys too, but that is mainly what I get for them! I also like to buy books. 

Leela:

https://i39.tinypic.com/19urls.jpg
https://i44.tinypic.com/14w7guh.jpg
https://i43.tinypic.com/2cg1mj4.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/f2vk9s.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/350um8h.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/i3e1bb.jpg

Azia:
I got Azia different types of book mostly as she is really into them. A sticker book, colouring book, informational book. Then I got a a foam princess puzzle.

https://i39.tinypic.com/a4bg5g.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/2wr445u.jpg
https://i44.tinypic.com/2imbc3k.jpg
https://i44.tinypic.com/25ztf61.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/145rwi.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/n5f77.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

Lovely gifts everyone there is going to be lots of very happy kiddies on Christmas morning xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becca xo said:


> *I've not really bought much for Hayden for Christmas he's only just over 6 months (I know it sounds mean but he won't know!) but the family have got him loads!
> 
> These are his main presents from my mum, his great nan & grandad & my dad
> View attachment 315110
> 
> View attachment 315111
> 
> View attachment 315112
> 
> 
> He's got clothes & cuddlies etc and a bumbo off of me
> *

oh i love that toy box!


----------

